# A baby!!



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Baby Josh was born on 17 March 2010, at 07:14 am weighing 7 lb 13 oz. Mum and baby are doing very well and came home the next day. Couldn't post before because my ISP account was hijacked


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations! What a beauty  
Enjoy every moment with your family.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> Baby Josh was born on 17 March 2010, at 07:14 am weighing 7 lb 13 oz. Mum and baby are doing very well and came home the next day. Couldn't post before because my ISP account was hijacked


Beautiful!

I thought the baby was going to be an *Olivia*????????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! I want one!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*welcome baby Josh *


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I thought the baby was going to be an *Olivia*????????


You are absolutely right!!! That's what we thought too but then during the last scan - about 4 weekes before birth - I noticed something which made me think that Olivia wasn't about to arrive. I kept it a secret so that mum could still have a big surprise as she really didn't want to know the sex beforehand.


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

Ahhhh...congratulations on the birth of little Baby Josh!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Congratulations Mr & Mrs Thrax. He is absolutely gorgeous!!! And a bit of a whopper too!! Thanks for letting us all know (and for getting me feeling broody!!)


xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you, he looks lovely!


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

thrax said:


> Baby Josh was born on 17 March 2010, at 07:14 am weighing 7 lb 13 oz. Mum and baby are doing very well and came home the next day. Couldn't post before because my ISP account was hijacked


Very, very cute!!! Wow good weight too! Hope that baby Josh is settling in nicely and not giving his parents too many sleepless nights.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations to you both lovely picture.


----------

